# Roland FR-8x



## Ghelios (1 Май 2013)

Стал вопрос: Брать сейчас фр7, или подождать фр8? В июле появится фр8.
Есть ли какие то глобальные различия, что изменилось помимо набора бесчисленных ненужных(по моему) инструментов, улучшенных датчиков...Кто занимался изучением данного аспекта?
С английским напряженка, а русской инструкции еще не видел.


----------



## sedovmika (2 Май 2013)

Хрен редьки не слаще... Опытным взглядом изучил инструкцию, почитал сайт на американском сайте на Yahoo (с английским у меня Ок), и для себя пришел к такому выводу: в зависимости от цены нужно строить оценку. Если она только чуть-чуть выше 230-240 тыс. рублей (реальная цена FR-7х, а сейчас она будет еще ниже), то надо покупать, если цена взлетит, то пусть на нем играют богатые америкосы, а нам сгодится и "семерка". Конечно трудно судить о новых возможностях "восьмерки" не держа инструмент в руках, но анализ всех доступных материалов по ней свидетельствует что там нет революционных изменений, лишь эволюционные. Главное ведь - ЗВУЧАНИЕ, и если они кардинально не улучшили звучание басов и натуральность звучания правой, то какой смысл переплачивать?


----------



## Ghelios (2 Май 2013)

Вот и я задаю себе тот же вопрос. Стоят ли доработки тех денег, которые за них просят. В ближайшем будущем поеду в столицу и проведу тестдрайв восмерки и семерки. И отпишусь здесь.


----------



## v-akkordeon (30 Июн 2014)

Главные недостатки Fr-8x. (из письма И. Сандалову)

1.Это неразборный инструмент. Любой обычный баян я разбираю на две части и в специальных сумках перевожу в самолёте как ручную кладь. Все предыдущие модели Роланд позволяют производить эту несложную разборку.
2.Вес левой руки превосходит все мыслимые пределы. Fr-7x намного легче, приэтом звук динамиков намного громче. Кстати, при таком низком уровне звука на Fr-8x динамики вообще не нужны.
3.Использование сетевого адаптера возможно только в нерабочее время (для подзарядки), т. к. его подключение к инструменту вызывает аккустический шум в области 50 hz.
4.Если в регистре «оркестровый бас» у меня определена нижняя нота «ми», то при игре в транспорте эта функция не сохраняется. Это, мягко говоря, очень неудобно.
5.Дисплей на Fr-7x отличный. На Fr-8x без очков ничего не разберу.
6.В органном регистре на volume вообще отсутствует редакция! Кстати, при включении регистров органа появляется картинка с органом а не раскладка органных регистров. Это абсолютно неинформативно.
Органный бас хотя и присутствует в наборе басовых тембров, но ни в джазе , ни в классике этот бас использовать невозможно (в отличие от баса в органном модуле vk-8m).
7.Для управления громкостью плеера просто необходима отдельная ручка!

Есть и другие серьёзные недостатки. Но их можно обойти. А с этими надо бороться!


----------



## kep (30 Июн 2014)

Кое-что не так плохо, как кажется:
v-akkordeon писал:


> 2.Вес левой руки превосходит все мыслимые пределы. Fr-7x намного легче, приэтом звук динамиков намного громче. Кстати, при таком низком уровне звука на Fr-8x динамики вообще не нужны.


В последней версии прошивки добавлен параметр volume boost, с ним громкость доехала до уровня 7Х.

v-akkordeon писал:


> 3.Использование сетевого адаптера возможно только в нерабочее время (для подзарядки), т. к. его подключение к инструменту вызывает аккустический шум в области 50 hz.


Заземление - наше все! Проверено, при нормальном заземлении не шумит.

v-akkordeon писал:


> 4.Если в регистре «оркестровый бас» у меня определена нижняя нота «ми», то при игре в транспорте эта функция не сохраняется. Это, мягко говоря, очень неудобно.


Расскажите поподробней, вдруг это решается: какой режим, чего включали...

v-akkordeon писал:


> 5.Дисплей на Fr-7x отличный. На Fr-8x без очков ничего не разберу.


А контрастность крутили?

v-akkordeon писал:


> 7.Для управления громкостью плеера просто необходима отдельная ручка!


Есть такая. Баланс называется  
А также есть громкость плеера в соотношении с общей громкостью в системных настройках.

А вообще, самый главный недостаток восьмерки - это совершенно другой инструмент чем семерка. Но это же и достоинство.


----------



## Alexgal (1 Июл 2014)

v-akkordeon писал:


> 3.Использование сетевого адаптера возможно только в нерабочее время (для подзарядки), т. к. его подключение к инструменту вызывает аккустический шум в области 50 hz.



Я всегда играю только с сетевым адаптером, чтобы не садить батарею. Никаких шумов у меня не возникает ни при игре на наушники, ни с усилителем. Может, это дефектик конкретно Вашего экземпляра?
kep писал:


> Заземление - наше все! Проверено, при нормальном заземлении не шумит.


Не совсем понятно, что именно Вы заземляете? 
В данном случае очень вероятно, что проблема в самом адаптере.


----------



## kep (1 Июл 2014)

Alexgal писал:


> Не совсем понятно, что именно Вы заземляете?
> В данном случае очень вероятно, что проблема в самом адаптере.


В целом, розетку :blush: Если мне не изменяет склероз, в наших розетках должны быть совмещены ноль и земля (если она двухдырчатая). Ну и хорошо бы, чтобы по земле вольт сто не набежало - то-то акустического шуму будет!


----------



## sedovmika (1 Июл 2014)

Судя по всему зарвались товарищи дорогие итальянцы. Ведь логично было вставить BK-7m туда, подработать реалистичность звука через динамики встроенные. Так ничего же не сделано!


----------



## Alexgal (1 Июл 2014)

kep писал:


> Ну и хорошо бы, чтобы по земле вольт сто не набежало - то-то акустического шуму будет!


Вы не правы, заземление нейтрали, т.е. "нуля" осуществляется на ТП (или КТП), там, где установлен ввольтный трансформатор. Нарушение режима нейтрали при этом на качестве поступающей к потребителю ээнергии никак не влияет, в розетке в этом случае Вы также обнаружите те же 220В с частотой 50 Гц. Защитное заземление в квартирах (розетки с доп. контактами для заземления) осуществляется только в целях безопасности.
В адаптере происходит понижение напряжения, его выпрямление и сглаживание пульсаций. Вот отсюда то, при неисправности фильтров (в простейшем случае это полярные конденсаторы достаточной для данной нагрузки емкости) пульсации с частотой 50Гц проникают в инструмент и далее усиливаются усилителем.
Извините за лекцию, просто я думаю *v-akkordeon* должен попробовать подключить другой адаптер, а не искать заземления.


----------



## kep (1 Июл 2014)

Alexgal писал:


> Извините за лекцию, просто я думаю v-akkordeon должен попробовать подключить другой адаптер, а не искать заземления.


Спасибо, давно не погружался в электротехнику. Скорее всего, Вы правы, чему есть простой тест: если *v-akkordeon * попробует в нескольких разных местах повключать адаптер, и везде фонит - то да, менять адаптер. Если же это только дома такая радость - ну тогда опять думать надо :dash:


----------



## kep (2 Июл 2014)

sedovmika писал:


> Так ничего же не сделано!


Вот, разыскал практически полный обзор FR8X - и при этом без единого слова!
[youtube=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixcYWnFPjx8]


----------



## ssergeyb (10 Авг 2014)

Первое, что бросилось в глаза - ужасно нереалистичное пиано, звук проваливается, блин, за такие-то деньги... неужели нельзя решить эту проблему.


----------



## kep (11 Авг 2014)

ssergeyb писал:


> блин, за такие-то деньги... неужели нельзя решить эту проблему.


Все-таки надо в заголовок треда вынести этот старый анек: "Не хочешь - не ешь"
Для реалистичного ф-но есть V-Piano, только там аккордеонный звук нереалистичный очень...


----------



## kep (27 Окт 2014)

[URL='http://www.roland.co.uk/blog/v-accordion-upgrade"" target=""_blank"">Роланд выпускает версию 2 прошивки к FR-8X[/URL]

*FR-8x Version 2.0 Added Functions:*

New Drum Edit parameters added.
The ability to save WAV/MP3 volume in a user program has been added.
The ability to link a WAV/MP3 file to a user program has been added.
WAV/MP3 volume level is now displayed on the main page.
A new shortcut has been added from the main page to control WAV/MP3 level.
The ability to save Scale Tuning in a user program has been added.
Scale Tune On status is now displayed on the main page.
Transpose On status is now displayed on the main page.
New Sordina Switch parameter added.
Sordina On status is displayed on the main page
Zone, High, and Low switch parameters added.
New Lowest Note values added in 8.2 Tone Control parameters.
Transmission of MIDI sustain data can now be turned on or off.
Poly/Mono and Portamento Time parameters added for Orchestra sounds.
Minimum Bellows parameter added in Dynamic Bellows Behavior.
A Copy Register feature has been added.
Transpose Status is now saved with a user program.
Voicing parameter added in Orchestra Chord sections.
Recorded loops can now be saved for later use.
Loop Level parameter added to control volume of loop playback.
A saved loop can be linked to a user program.
Added a parameter to assign the Effect knob to control cutoff and resonance.

Доступна для скачивания с 1 ноября. 
Уве Стегер продемонстрирует новые возможности инструмента на Coupe Mondial:

Saturday - 1 November 2014 Schedule/Info 

Europa-Saal Karajan-Saal Wolf-Dietrich-Saal
2:00 PM
Presentation of the new Roland Systems (Karajan-Saal)
http://www.coupemondiale.org/2014/video.htm"


----------



## lelikbolik (28 Окт 2014)

Ну так всё таки,какой инструмент выбрать 7 или 8?


----------



## sedovmika (28 Окт 2014)

FR-7XB все-таки проверенный инструмент. Диапазон: обучение и совместимость с звукопроводящей аппаратурой, возможно иногда поиграть для души, но надо найти в инструменте его возможности для этого. И почему то он больше нравится слушателям чем акустический инструмент. Восьмерка аналогична семерки (как я предполагаю) но цена завышена.


----------



## диапазон64 (28 Окт 2014)

lelikbolik (28.10.2014, 13:55) писал:


> Ну так всё таки,какой инструмент выбрать 7 или 8?


Берите 8-ую модель, она практически не глючит в сравнении с предыдущей ( номер 7). Разница огромная.


----------



## kep (28 Окт 2014)

lelikbolik (28.10.2014, 13:55) писал:


> Ну так всё таки,какой инструмент выбрать 7 или 8?


С учетом анонса новой прошивки понятно, что восьмерка будет обновляться. Семерка - скорее всего, уже нет.


----------



## lelikbolik (28 Окт 2014)

Куплю баян роланд FR7-FR8 пишите в личку [email protected] (рассмотрю любые предложения и варианты)


----------



## lelikbolik (29 Окт 2014)

lelikbolik (28.10.2014, 21:41) писал:


> Куплю баян роланд FR7-FR8 пишите в личку [email protected] (рассмотрю любые предложения и варианты)


----------



## kep (31 Окт 2014)

kep (27.10.2014, 20:42) писал:


> Роланд выпускает версию 2 прошивки к FR-8X


Выложили здесь:
http://www.roland.com/support/article/?q=downloads&amp;p=FR-8X&amp;id=63054032


----------



## lelikbolik (1 Ноя 2014)

Ваша ссылка не открывается! проверте правильность написания!


----------



## kep (1 Ноя 2014)

lelikbolik (02.11.2014, 00:38) писал:


> Ваша ссылка не открывается! проверте правильность написания!


Проверил еще раз - работает. Скопируйте как есть:

http://www.roland.com/support/article/?q=downloads&amp;p=FR-8X&amp;id=63054032


----------



## v-akkordeon (9 Ноя 2014)

бери смело 7х
обязательно для работы нужен запасной аккумулятор
свою восьмёрку я обновил. косяков стало меньше, но на семёрке их просто нет, а органы на семёрке звучат супер (в восьмёрке органы с жуткими косяками)
первая модель (7 или 5) тоже хорошая, но клавиатура существенно хуже, оркестровых звуков мало и к резкому звуку аккордеонов надо приспосабливаться
тройку любую не советую - только для домашнего музицирования


----------



## v-akkordeon (9 Ноя 2014)

шумит любой роланд с любым адаптером
в наушники и в колонку шума нет, но на большой сцене с большим звуком - просто ужас
с этой проблемой уже давно сражаются все гитаристы
лучшее решение - аккумулятор


----------



## диапазон64 (9 Ноя 2014)

sedovmika (02.05.2013, 07:09) писал:


> …то пусть на нем играют богатые америкосы…


На фр-8 играют не только они, но все кто кому не безразличны новые технологии. Тем более, что Роланды более востребованы в странах Восточной Европы


----------



## kep (9 Ноя 2014)

v-akkordeon (09.11.2014, 19:09) писал:


> в восьмёрке органы с жуткими косяками


А можно с этого момента поподробнее? Как-то я не заметил разницы...


----------



## Jura19611 (27 Ноя 2014)

Привет всем! Купил Роланд 8, сижу ковыряюсь, много чего нашёл, но никак не могу найти как переключать готовый на выбор или подбородочником или, что было бы идеально, любым из 7-ми регистров левой руки(как на обыкновенном Юпитере). Хочу всё-таки Рондо-Капричиозо Мендельсона сыграть... Помогите, заранее спасибо!!


----------



## kep (27 Ноя 2014)

Jura19611 (27.11.2014, 21:07) писал:


> Переключать готовый на выбор или подбородочником или, что было бы идеально, любым из 7-ми регистров левой руки(как на обыкновенном Юпитере).


Навскидку - запомнить этот параметр в пользовательской программе и выставить ее переключение на подбородник. Еще один вариант - загнать переключение на одну из 6 верхних кнопок левой клавиатуры, они программируются. 
И обновить прошивку до 2.0 не забудьте, там до фига всего нового.


----------



## kep (12 Дек 2014)

Всем желащим включить 8X погромче: перевод сообщения Уве Штегера:

- Меню *System 14.4* *Boost* to On
- В индивидуальных секциях (например, меню *2.2*) *Level* до +40
- Используйте эффекты *limiter* или *compressor *(например, меню *2.3*)
Особенно тщательно настройте *limiter * (например, меню *2.4*) в подпункте "*Post Gain*" +18 db утраивает громкость! Ваши уши улетят...
К сожалению, невозможна глобальная настройка, необходимо настраивать каждый звук индивидуально.


----------



## Ghelios (12 Дек 2014)

Недавно выяснил, что можно через флэшку со специальной ОС подгружать инструменты и звуки в память аккордеона. Кто таким занимался? Где их скачать/купить/послушать? 
Фр7х.


----------



## kep (14 Дек 2014)

Ghelios (12.12.2014, 20:39) писал:


> Где их скачать/купить/послушать?
> Фр7х.


Эти?
Acoustic Orchestra Sound Expansion
Dallape Sound Expansion


----------



## Ghelios (14 Дек 2014)

О, уже кое что... Я имею ввиду возможность регулировать самостоятельно, возможно с помощью эквалайзера тембры инструментов...
А насчет этих двух - где их взять?))


----------



## kep (14 Дек 2014)

Ghelios (14.12.2014, 04:16) писал:


> О, уже кое что... Я имею ввиду возможность регулировать самостоятельно, возможно с помощью эквалайзера тембры инструментов...


Это вряд ли, такое только в восьмерке есть.
Ghelios писал:


> А насчет этих двух - где их взять?))


Ну так там же и взять, по ссылке.


----------



## Ghelios (14 Дек 2014)

Встроенный порт юсб дает возможность загрузки новых звуков... Так на оф.сайте роланда написано про фр7х. А еще мне продавец недавно об этом втюхивал...


----------



## kep (14 Дек 2014)

Ghelios (14.12.2014, 19:15) писал:


> Встроенный порт юсб дает возможность загрузки новых звуков... Так на оф.сайте роланда написано про фр7х. А еще мне продавец недавно об этом втюхивал...


Ну так формально он прав: расширения грузятся с USB-карты, что не так?


----------



## Ghelios (27 Янв 2015)

Дело в том, что я надеялся на возможно загрузки широкого спектра библиотек, сэмплов а тут на тебе -далапе и акустик орчестра) Кстати нарыл видео одно, если кому интересно. Это про использование роланда в качестве миди инструмента. Аккордеон звучит намного натуральнее!!


----------



## kep (28 Янв 2015)

Ghelios (27.01.2015, 13:35) писал:


> Дело в том, что я надеялся на возможно загрузки широкого спектра библиотек, сэмплов а тут на тебе -далапе и акустик орчестра) Кстати нарыл видео одно, если кому интересно. Это про использование роланда в качестве миди инструмента. Аккордеон звучит намного натуральнее!!


Это Уве Штегер обозревает. Вот эти штуки можно использовать с любого аккордеона с MIDI - звучать все равно будет компьютер. Если на нем звук хороший - все в порядке. Видимо, это для Вас оптимально - те самые библиотеки семплов.


----------



## dzonni006 (23 Фев 2015)

lelikbolik (28.10.2014, 13:55) писал:


> Ну так всё таки,какой инструмент выбрать 7 или 8?


Я вам скажу так.Баяны роланды все 3.7, 8 имеют ужасное звучание всех тембров для своей цены и своего времени...Некоторые гармоники куда не шло.А все остальное фуфло.

Покупайте что дешевле..!
Разница будет только в функциях ,которыми вы и не будете пользоваться.как правило это будет бас гитара на бас и разные баяны на правую может с дублирующим инструментом.И все! Главное преимущество роландов только то что его можно включить в линию и есть бас в левой руке.
У меня было много синтезаторов. Начиная с Курцвейла 2000 ,2500 , Корг 50 корг 600 корт тритон,роланд guno g и др.Сейчас у меня Ямаха мотиф XS 6 так вот баян роланд уступает по звучанию даже курцвейлу 2000 который выпускался в начале 90 годов!А про мотив я вообще молчу...Звуки у баяна роланд ужасные...По сравнению с современными синтезаторами которые стоят в 3 -4 раза дешевле но при этом имеют в разы превосходящее звучание ,функционал и качество...


----------



## kep (23 Фев 2015)

А какие звуки подразумеваются? Если баянные, то разве какой-нибудь из упомянутых инструментов имел сравнимое количество? Если синтезаторные, то тогда надобно разбираться: реализация звукового модуля баяна не отличается от клавишных станций, то есть мы говорим о сравнении Роландовских голосов с тем же Курцвейлом.


----------



## Urkesha (7 Апр 2015)

Подскажите, стоит брать Roland 3. или подкопить и 7-й взять? и какая между ними разница? Спасибо.


----------



## Bamboo (25 Июн 2015)

Здравствуйте тоже интересует стоит ли брать тройку? На сцене выступать не собираюсь, больше для
домашнего пользования. 
Я всё присматриваюсь к FR 3xb. В отличии от предшественника без икса,на нём была клавиатура немного улучшена. 
Теперь читаю вописании FR8xb такие строки: _«Переработанная кнопочная клавиатура__FR__-8x__ Button__ Type__основана на новом механизмепистонного типа»_
- этодействительно так? намного лучше что было в семерке/тройке? 
Тоже интересно, небудет ли Roland новую клавиатуру на другие модели ставить, может появится модифицированная тройка или пятерка? Может кто что слышал?
Заранее спасибо


----------



## kep (25 Июн 2015)

Bamboo писал:


> Тоже интересно, небудет ли Roland новую клавиатуру на другие модели ставить, может появится модифицированная тройка или пятерка? Может кто что слышал?


Я бы не рассчитывал на новые модели. Роланд закрыл свою фабрику и перенес производство на другую, пока никто не видел  аккордеонов этой фабрики, даже текущих моделей.


----------



## Bamboo (26 Июн 2015)

В сегодняшнем мире ничего не делается на одной единственной фабрике. 
Вы имеете ввиду конечную сборку? Ну возможно переведут сборку и контроль качества в другое место. Продукт по-идее останется таким же...
спасибо за информацию


----------



## Bamboo (26 Июн 2015)

спасибо


----------



## Bamboo (26 Июн 2015)

спасибо за информацию


----------



## kep (26 Июн 2015)

Bamboo писал:


> В сегодняшнем мире ничего не делается на одной единственной фабрике.
> Вы имеете ввиду конечную сборку? Ну возможно переведут сборку и контроль качества в другое место. Продукт по-идее останется таким же...
> спасибо за информацию


Закрытая фабрика была единственным местом, где были сосредоточены разработка и производство аккордеонов Roland. Ну и до кучи, это бывшая Farfisa - кто слушал Pink Floyd, тот поймет
Все работники, включая разработчиков, были уволены. Новая фабрика, Fatar - это место сборки, про разработку пока ничего не слышно.


----------



## Bamboo (7 Июл 2015)

Спасибо за ответ.
может кто-то по FR3X отозваться плз.
Мне сделали хорошее предложение на новый инструмент, немного колеблюсь брать не брать.
Спасибо


----------



## Urkesha (7 Июл 2015)

Привет,Bamboo. Если есть предложение - бери,и тем более желание. Я попробывал поиграть на FR-1xb - очень понравилось,зацепило,думаю 3-я модель не хуже,завтра еду за инструментом.Спасибо.


----------



## kep (8 Июл 2015)

Bamboo писал:


> Спасибо за ответ.
> может кто-то по FR3X отозваться плз.
> Мне сделали хорошее предложение на новый инструмент, немного колеблюсь брать не брать.
> Спасибо


Ну например, вот человек играет на трешке:
Олег Бакшеев


----------

